# A question!



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

I'm very new to this forum, so hello all! 

I would love some advice as my family and I are about to lodge EOI, I've two questions if anyone could help,

Is there a time frame from acceptance of EOI to the next stage of application that you have to get the forms in?

Also is there a business/public sector company that would take someone with MCIPS?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Stephyj said:


> I'm very new to this forum, so hello all!
> 
> I would love some advice as my family and I are about to lodge EOI, I've two questions if anyone could help,
> 
> ...


Hi there - welcome to the Forum. 

I think I can remember there being a time limit - but I can't find anything about it on the Immigration New Zealand website now. I did find the following though at New Zealand Immigration Error Page

_Please note: The date that you make your SMC residence application with Immigration New Zealand determines the instructions that your application will be assessed against. Therefore, the instructions that were current when you submitted your EOI, or current when your EOI was selected from the pool, are not necessarily the instructions that your SMC residence application will be assessed against._

Sorry - can't help on the MCIPS front.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Stephyj said:


> I'm very new to this forum, so hello all!
> 
> I would love some advice as my family and I are about to lodge EOI, I've two questions if anyone could help,
> 
> ...


Once you get invitation to apply, you will have 4 months to submit your docs.


----------



## GNU.A (May 24, 2011)

Stephyj said:


> I'm very new to this forum, so hello all!
> 
> I would love some advice as my family and I are about to lodge EOI, I've two questions if anyone could help,
> 
> ...


I think it all depends on the branch assigned to handle your application. You can check list of branches and their processing time from Immigration New Zealand website. Sorry, I can't post url because I am a newbie here.


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for your advice


----------

